# New mag release broke!



## EricLee (Dec 30, 2019)

I just got the new mag release from HKparts, and it’s broken today when I was in range!
I’m so frustrating man! It made by alloy, which should be stronger than factory one that made by plastic.
I feel so bad!


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

That ain't good. I'd stick with H&K genuine or oem parts.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What manufacture is that magazine release paddle?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

EricLee said:


> I just got the new mag release from HKparts, and it's broken today when I was in range!
> I'm so frustrating man! It made by alloy, which should be stronger than factory one that made by plastic.
> I feel so bad!


Yeah, it doesn't look like there's too much material there? Especially on an extended mag release where the leverage is even greater. They should probably make them out of stainless steel? But they would probably cost 3 times as much. At the very least beef up that area substantially?

Hopefully you kept the original part? At [email protected] HKparts should give you a refund + your shipping cost. I'd be pissed too. At any rate they should stop selling them until the problem is resolved. Thanks for warning us!

HK has been using paddle releases on their handguns for God knows how long? I've yet to hear of any of the stock or OEM parts break?


----------

